# Red Red's



## mftonwheels (Jun 2, 2015)

Is it me or does anyone breed nice red / red nose dogs anymore?? 

I know numerous bully breeders and they get zero calls for Red's. Everyone wants the tri or blu 72's etc., which I understand I own one and see the attraction they're stunning. 

But nothing brings back that nostalgic 1st dog I owned that was this HUGE beefcake red / red. He had the worst gas ever, lol. But man was he gorgeous. I picked him up from a breeder when I joined the Army and was stationed at Ft Benning GA. 

All I have is poloroids of him and now being on the Weat coast I have NEVER seen a red / red. Maybe it's the gas? LOL. Can gas even be a trait passed? I can't imagine, but being a soldier and every time we weren't training, deployed etc we ALWAYS were having a BBQ and a keg or two and you know "Tank" was getting scraps.... (Yeah yeah I know Tank is sooo cliche but hey he was a monster, well over 110lbs). 

If anyone has one would you PLEASE post some pics for me? 

Dr. M
LMFT


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

They are out there. OFRN (old family red nose) would be what you are looking for. They are all APBT, not AmStaff or Bully, so won't be over 60lbs typically. Though they can be on the larger side of the APBT spectrum.

Look for threads started by Saint Francis in our picture subsection. His boys are stunning! I love me some Badger and Rooster! 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/166361-spring-time-day.html

Also Southern Inferno Kennels produces very high quality OFRN's from proven, working (hog hunting) dogs.


----------



## mftonwheels (Jun 2, 2015)

Right on!! Thank you. Although new to the forum I'll admit I could have searched for awhile and you could have been a jerk saying so. 

So again, thanks!! I left another forum because of the tackiness as I see some developing here but hey good and bad with everything and always debate if it's worth chiming in. ?

Sometimes I also ad it it's entertaining poking people. One could almost write a paper on the drama in forums (in general). Anyway, thanks again. 

Dr. M
LMFT


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You will find that red dogs are in several of the bull breed dogs. The Working Pit Bulldog (whoppers, Chevy, etc bloodlines) and then American Pit bull Terriers are very commonly red nosed. I have one and she is Sorrells/Bolio. I'm going to be posting an update of my crew soon if you stick around


----------

